# Hole location for Le Mans letters on rear quarter



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi there. Someone before me welded new rear fenders on my 65 Le Mans and there are no holes for the LE MANS letters. How do I determine exactly where those holes are supposed to go? I’ve looked everywhere. Thanks folks!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I am in the same predicament with my 67. I am going to use my letters to make a stencil to draw my letters on first. Spacing is critical you will notice that before you notice its an 1/8 to high or low. I am sure you can get someone to take a couple measurements for you.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> I am in the same predicament with my 67. I am going to use my letters to make a stencil to draw my letters on first. Spacing is critical you will notice that before you notice its an 1/8 to high or low. I am sure you can get someone to take a couple measurements for you.


Yeah, I wish I could find a template but I've looked everywhere. Plenty of info for GTOs, but not Tempest Lemans. Bought the supposed 65 Tempest Le Mans body book and all the rear quarter emblem info is for Chevys, Olds and Buick!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

If I am going to put them on I better do the holes while its still in primer. I see snapping chalk line down the quarter panel. to keep me square. Its two words so the there is a larger gap at e and M. Maybe take a photo with a rule under it. Then a picture with a rule touching the "s" end of the panel. Then down to the inset for the bumper.on the quarter panel. I am keeping my eye out for one for sale locally. 

If it were easy everyone would do it.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> If I am going to put them on I better do the holes while its still in primer. I see snapping chalk line down the quarter panel. to keep me square. Its two words so the there is a larger gap at e and M. Maybe take a photo with a rule under it. Then a picture with a rule touching the "s" end of the panel. Then down to the inset for the bumper.on the quarter panel. I am keeping my eye out for one for sale locally.
> 
> If it were easy everyone would do it.


Totally agree.
On another forum it was duggested that these measurements are in Paul Zarrazine’s restoration guide, so I’m going to check that too. Good luck


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The GTO restoration guide is just that, a guide for GTO restoration. 
You will not find anything useful about trim for a Lemans.
You will need to find a parts car and/or a local owner with the same model to get a template/measurements.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The GTO restoration guide is just that, a guide for GTO restoration.
> You will not find anything useful about trim for a Lemans.
> You will need to find a parts car and/or a local owner with the same model to get a template/measurements.


Okay, thanks.
Do you happen to have one?😁


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No longer have the '67.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Kelly Rowe said:


> Hi there. Someone before me welded new rear fenders on my 65 Le Mans and there are no holes for the LE MANS letters. How do I determine exactly where those holes are supposed to go? I’ve looked everywhere. Thanks folks!


Just as a follow up - I’m still needing this info. Are there any of you with a 65 Le Mans that would be willing to take a couple of close up photos of this fender lettering with a yardstick showing both horizontal and vertical distances? With no car shows, I’m having no luck on my own and I need to put these holes in before paint. Thanks so much!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Kelly Rowe said:


> Just as a follow up - I’m still needing this info. Are there any of you with a 65 Le Mans that would be willing to take a couple of close up photos of this fender lettering with a yardstick showing both horizontal and vertical distances? With no car shows, I’m having no luck on my own and I need to put these holes in before paint. Thanks so much!



You may find it in the Body Manual. This CD had the Body, Chassis, and AC manual. I have ordered from this seller before with no issues. You could email him before buying to see if it does, but you should have these manuals for your car anyway.









1965 Pontiac CD Shop Manual Set GTO Tempest LeMans Chassis Body AC Service | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1965 Pontiac CD Shop Manual Set GTO Tempest LeMans Chassis Body AC Service at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> You may find it in the Body Manual. This CD had the Body, Chassis, and AC manual. I have ordered from this seller before with no issues. You could email him before buying to see if it does, but you should have these manuals for your car anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
Thanks for the reply. I have that manual and unfortunately, it’s not in there.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Kelly I would search images on google of the 65. Took me awhile on my 72 to get the position of the GTO decal correct. Seen to many put it right next to the bumper which is in correct.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Kelly Rowe said:


> Hi Jim,
> Thanks for the reply. I have that manual and unfortunately, it’s not in there.


OK, I saw a comment on contents and it said emblem locations. Seems "GTO" placement can be found, but not "Lemans" as I looked myself.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> OK, I saw a comment on contents and it said emblem locations. Seems "GTO" placement can be found, but not "Lemans" as I looked myself.


Exactly. Thanks though.


----------



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

pontrc said:


> Kelly I would search images on google of the 65. Took me awhile on my 72 to get the position of the GTO decal correct. Seen to many put it right next to the bumper which is in correct.
> View attachment 143162


Okay, finally found a dude at Good Guys show in Del Mar. Here are some photos with tape measure for anyone who may have the same issue.


pontrc said:


> Kelly I would search images on google of the 65. Took me awhile on my 72 to get the position of the GTO decal correct. Seen to many put it right next to the bumper which is in correct.
> View attachment 143162


Thanks for that. Luckily, I finally met a guy at Good Guys Del Mar show that had the SAME CAR as mine and I took some photos with a tape measure which I’ll share here for others. Thanks for all the help guys! Car’s going in for body and paint this weekend, so it’s moving along.


----------

